# Giant Asian Grass Carp off lorain



## blish123 (May 7, 2010)

http://www.morningjournal.com/articles/2011/09/14/news/mj5023429.txt

4ft 72 pound Asian carp got off Lorain


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you sure that is an Asian Carp? Pectoral fins seem to be in different locations on the body.


http://www.picsearch.com/imageDetai...j-wX-rJjM2vU&width=1280&start=19&q=Asian carp


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Nope not an asain carp or at least the species we are worried about.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's a triploid grass carp "asian carp".


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

blish......make sure you have your facts right on such a concerning matter.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

what the what???!!!!! A guy repeats what is published in an article and he gets crap? Some of you need to go fishing or somthing!!!!


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

"Giant Asian Grass Carp off Lorain". Sounds right to me.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Aren't all carp "asian carp", they all come from asia and europe, correct?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

boss302 said:


> what the what???!!!!! A guy repeats what is published in an article and he gets crap? Some of you need to go fishing or somthing!!!!



Posting misleading or incorrect information on important matters and having folks buy into that information is what leads to unfounded panic and scares.

Get your facts right before posting on an important matter for us Great Lakers.

BTW: My wife and I went fishing today and each caught our perch tickets.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats one big ugly fish!


----------



## stevecat (May 16, 2007)

OSUdaddy said:


> Posting misleading or incorrect information on important matters and having folks buy into that information is what leads to unfounded panic and scares.
> 
> Get your facts right before posting on an important matter for us Great Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Well it did say "grass carp" and if any of you guys own a pond then you should know what that is.....they keep it nice and clean.


----------



## FCG (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it was a big fish and I bet it was alot of fun bring it in. Thanks for the report and picture.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

blish, I did not find your post "misleading" nor did contain "incorrect information". I found it interesting and informative.

Thanks for sharing
reo


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

OSUdaddy said:


> Posting misleading or incorrect information on important matters and having folks buy into that information is what leads to unfounded panic and scares.
> 
> Get your facts right before posting on an important matter for us Great Lakers.
> 
> BTW: My wife and I went fishing today and each caught our perch tickets.


Please shut up now


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I'd put my money on Kelch --- Article didn't say it was the "flying" carp we are trying to keep out of the Great Lakes. It is probably an Amur -- ie grass carp. Ketch is a scientist and fisherman and VERY knowledgeable.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yep....

The only thing Jumping in this thread are conclusions...




reo said:


> blish, I did not find your post "misleading" nor did contain "incorrect information". I found it interesting and informative.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> reo


----------



## slippinbobber (May 28, 2011)

..well one things for certain...if that fish is responsible for helping 'clean-up' lake Erie..then judging by the size of it..it should be doing a pretty good job..perhaps more of this species in the waterway might help reduce such things as this "UGLY" algae bloom thats been going on for sometime now. As long as this species of fish doesnt hurt the native fish or cause irreversible damage to the 'natural food chain'..then whats the point or arguement about it? Besides hooking into this 'bad boy' would bring a thrill and a half fighting in. Even your massive sheepshead would have a tough time out battling this!!!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It just a grass carp...white amur. We have been seeing them in Erie a long time while bowfishing. The ones everyone is worried about are bigheads and silver carp.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The article itself seems to be pretty clear on what they caught. They indicated that it was an Asian carp but a sterile variety. They did also note that they will jump like their close relatives that we fear.

I guess my biggest question is what killed it. They said it was bleeding from the gills. That sounds more like an internal disease to me than crashing a boat or prop. I am a bit surprised that the DNR guys did not want to take samples from the fish.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a islands area"grassy" from this summer.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

And them is good eatin'!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

OSUdaddy said:


> blish......make sure you have your facts right on such a concerning matter.


Wow, you are sure full of yourself. Give the guy a break.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

shutupnfish said:


> please shut up now:d


thank you!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Taste like chicken!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Taste like chicken!


So does bald eagle from what I have been told...


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

OSUdaddy said:


> blish......make sure you have your facts right on such a concerning matter.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Bigjoe said:


>


OK, beatings are well deserved. My mistake for over reacting.

blish, PM sent.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Blish...thanks for the thread and awesome pic....good info getting exchanged.

Creekcrawlers comments got me wondering. 

Are these fish edible and if so how do ya fix them? Smoked?


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

> Are these fish edible and if so how do ya fix them? Smoked?


I wondered the same thing and came up with this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6720523_cook-grass-carp.html

Now I'll wait for my wife to catch one...lmao.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

OSUdaddy said:


> OK, beatings are well deserved. My mistake for over reacting.
> 
> blish, PM sent.


Thats cool.  

I've had my share of beat-downs too.  I've learned to use this...


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I cant believe those people in the pictures are hugging those fish like a cute little kid.... GROSS THEY SMELL WORSE THAN MUSKIE!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

slippinbobber said:


> ..well one things for certain...if that fish is responsible for helping 'clean-up' lake Erie..then judging by the size of it..it should be doing a pretty good job..perhaps more of this species in the waterway might help reduce such things as this "UGLY" algae bloom thats been going on for sometime now. QUOTE]
> 
> They will not help with the algae bloom. They do not eat algae. They primarily feed of aquatic plants with leaves and stems


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Check out the ladies comments from the story posted in today's PD. I chuckled. 

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/09/outdoor_note_book_whew_asian_c.html 

Misquoted: "Then the fish came completely out of the water and hit the boat again. It looked as if it had first hit its head on the boat's rudder or propeller." *Not what was said. What was said was, the BOAT came out of the water after hitting the fish once *and the fish hit the propeller when the boat came back down. THEN the fish jumped out of the water. Our friend netted the fish and it took both men to get it in the boat. No one has come to retrieve the fish's eye for testing. They were supposed to be here today. Don't worry, the other papers misquoted us, too.

She says misquoted. I don't think they misquoted her I don't think they believed her that a 70 pound fish could literally lift a 16 ft boat with 3 grown adults out of the water...it's a carp not jaws.  

By the way I found a dead sturgeon this spring, my brother spotted it as we were motoring around looking for a good drift around Cone Reef. Pretty crazy first one Ive ever seen in person, probably weighed 75 pounds about 5 ft long it also took me and Frank to lift in in the boat for a couple pics. Smelled. I almost threw up we snapped a couple pics and tossed it.


----------



## Mrs. W (Sep 16, 2011)

My husband and I are the ones with the fish. The Journal, Chronicle, and Plain Dealer grossly misquoted my husband who is very knowledgeable of fish in Lake Erie. It is a grass carp (white amur). ODNR has yet to come and collect an eye for DNA testing. They deemed it triploid and sterile based solely on a photograph. They said they were coming yesterday to collect the eyeball, but no one came and I was home all day. 
Here is the rundown: We had been perch fishing Saturday (September 10) without success so we went in to troll for smallmouth off the break wall. The boat hit the fish which caused our boat to come out of the water. We thought we'd hit a rock or a log. Then we saw the fish jump out of the water so we circled back and our friend, Richard, netted the fish. Both Richard and my husband had to pull the fish from the water because of its size. We were about 70 yards off the Lorain Lighthouse near Hot Waters in about 16 ft of water. We called Lorain PD, who told us to call the Coast Guard. We called the Coast Guard who told us to call Lorain police. We called Gander Mountain and they gave us numbers for ODNR and the game warden. Neither of these entities were answering so we left messages. We decided to get the fish on ice and take it to Gander Mountain to get a positive ID of the fish. The staff at Gander Mountain in Sheffield were the most helpful people in all of this. They ID'd the fish and took pictures. ODNR did not contact us until Monday. These are the facts as we relayed them to the press, but as you can clearly see in the articles, it was not retained and certainly was not published accurately. The press said we talked to David Kelch and sent pictures to the Sea Grant and that is plain untrue. If he has pictures of the fish, he did not receive them from us. I *only* sent them to John Navarro and Phil Hillman from ODNR and D'Arcy Egan of the Plain Dealer. The Journal took their own picture and I have no idea how the Chronicle got a picture. My husband and I cannot help what the media chooses to publish in its reports regardless of the information they have. We are excited about the fish and it will look nice on our wall.


----------



## Mrs. W (Sep 16, 2011)

He was misquoted on more important matters than this (he responded on the Journal's website). And the boat did leave the water briefly as it would if one were to hit a log or rock. It's not like he said the boat flew 5 ft out of the water, but the fish is more than 4 ft long and weighs 72 lbs. It'll affect a boat upon collision. The point is, the media misquoted and wrote a lot of inaccuracies. I'd much rather defend things we actually said and did than spend time correcting misquotes and misinformation. It's just wrong to put quotation marks around a sentence that is not what was said and that frustrates us all. The reporters weren't even repeating back to us correctly during the "interviews;" and it's not even paraphrased properly as the information in the articles says something entirely different from what they were told. And then we had ODNR telling us to identify the fish as a common carp. I can understand not wanting to create panic over Asian carp; but why falsify the species? We said what it is. It's a grass carp which is a type of Asian carp that is not deemed detrimental to Lake Erie.
This is in response to K gonefishin. It wouldn't let me quote because I'm too new to the forum.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Its the media what do u want that's how they are. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for giving us a better description of the events. There are a decent number of grass carp in Erie. All those weedbeds give em alot of food I suppose.


----------



## Raylc (Jul 25, 2008)

That is definitely a grass carp, or white amur. I've got 8 of them in my pond and they are getting huge. The lady at the fish farm I bought them from said one of their breeders was 84 lbs and growing. They are sterile and harmless to the lake. They do need them in Conneaut Harbor. What a mess, my trailer looks like a haywagon when I pull it out of there. I would think they would be good to eat, they are vegetarians.


----------

